

TDD for product dev: Where we're going we don't need... roads - herbrandson
http://www.scrollinondubs.com/2010/10/27/tdd-for-business/

======
wccrawford
"At the end of the year they took an aerial photo and the tread-worn ground
became the blueprint for the optimal sidewalk routes as chosen perfectly and
implicitly by the student body."

I still think this was genius.

However, I don't see how it applies to software development. Do you publish an
API that makes it possible to do -anything- with your system that is
imaginable? How would you do that, direct SQL access? Anything less than raw
access would mean you were building a LOT of sidewalks, then removing the ones
that weren't used.

